# the math of hard drives on Pt



## rasanders22 (Mar 8, 2011)

I was doing a search for hard drive platters and found this. I thought people here might find it interesting.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_platinum_in_a_hard_drive


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 11, 2011)

If there is 12-13c of Pt in them and if anyone believe so, I am willing to sell mine for that amount.


----------

